# Vídeos RTP Notícias sobre o mau tempo (10.01.2010)



## Gerofil (10 Jan 2010 às 21:54)

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/Os4oMZS8l9aRF0P81480"]Ao longo da A24 entre Chaves e Viseu hÃ¡ dezenas d - Sapo V&iacute;deos[/ame]

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/Cbk0ZzZqUsR8DbSI4dBV"]O Alentejo ficou coberto de branco em vÃ¡rios dos  - Sapo V&iacute;deos[/ame]

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/7f8dsiT8tkdwReyvkZpr"]Nevou em11 distritos de Portugal continental - Sapo V&iacute;deos[/ame]​


----------

